# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Converting swing gates to sliding

## chrisp

I'm considering converting changing my driveway gates from 2 swings gates to a single sliding gate.  Long term I'd like to automate the gate. 
The two existing gates are about 1650 (wide) by 950 (high).  I made the frames for the gates out of 50mm square RHS.  I figured that I could weld the two swing-gates together to form a single sliding gate. 
Does anyone have any experience or words of wisdom on the conversion process?  I'd be interested in recommendations of suppliers for parts (tracks, wheels, guides, and actuators). 
I sort of figure that I might be up for big bucks, so to ease the pain I thought I might simply convert the gates to manual operated slide gate first and consider an actuator later. 
What I don't want to do is convert it to sliding and find I've put things in the way of where the automation gear goes. 
Any advice, tips or recommendations of suppliers?   :Smilie:

----------


## Fenced Out

Hi
If you intend to weld the gates together then make sure they line up correctly and do not bend in the middle as it will cause the wheels to run off the track if you use a track system.
Plus you will need to make sure you can fix a track in place correctly unless you intend to cantilever the gate, but that will require more work.
We supply and fit sliders often and there are many factors to consider, such as power supply,footings, type of motor,speed required.

----------


## r3nov8or

Do you really need to convert to sliding? As you can automate swinging gates. 
Here's some ebay options for either. automatic gates | eBay 
Suggest you take a look at their installation guides to see what clearances you need etc.

----------


## Armers

I will be doing this at my place some time soon (When i get to it on the looooong loooong list). I've been keeping an eye on this site DIY Sliding Gate Frame and will most likely be using them. You do all the work yourself, they just send you a kit you need to put together. The kit prices ive been looking at are about 1200ish for a 3000w x 2000h. Frame, rollers, track and then i'll clad it myself... The closest i can come for someone to come install it for me is about 3k. This is just for the frame, rollers, track and install. 
It doesn't hurt to check them out  :Biggrin:  
Cheers

----------


## manofaus

if you are really tight you could use 25 x 25 angle on its side, some v-groove bearings and an electric garage door opener.....  
and Macguiver

----------


## chrisp

Thank you all for the comments so far. 
To comment on a few of the issues: 
I was considering converting to a sliding gate as I suspect that a sliding gate, supported by wheels and rail, will be inherently more stable than swing gates.  The weight of the swinging gates eventually moves the posts over time.  However, I will give the idea of automating the swing gates some more thought. 
Regarding my concerns over cost, in the big scheme of things automatic gates aren't that high up my list.  I'm also mindful that things can soon add up fairly quickly.  That reasonably priced $1000 gate kit can soon cost a lot more once factoring in all those 'extras' such as concreting for the track, underground wiring for power, modifications to the fence and gates, etc.  So, at this stage, I'd be happy to spend ~$500 to do the swinging to sliding conversion, and perhaps spend a further ~$1000 later to automate.

----------


## Handyjack

I have recently seen a set of swing gates changed to a sliding gate. Size was large, about 5m gap by 2m high approx. The biggest part of the project was the foundation for the track. Track is not 100% level, but gate only has 2 wheels and clears the track. Two posts which are close together have guide rollers on them. When the foundations were being done they were inserted into the wet concrete.
As no mains power was handy, gate is run off a solar panel.
Hope this helps.

----------

